# Gaming rig for a friend



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a friend asking for advice about what he should build. He has been complaining to his parents for a while that his processor is too slow. In my opinion, the whole thing is outdated.
So his parents said they would be willing to get him a gaming computer for his birthday. He feels, like I do, that building it himself will yield the best value.
His budget is around $1,000.
What parts should I tell him to buy? He has looked around some but he doesn't understand what the various numbers mean that tell how good the parts are. Also, he will be building it with his dad.
His birthday is October 29 so there isn't a huge hurry.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The techs here have assembled some builds at various budget levels here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

If you are on a strict $1000 budget I'd recommend tweaking the AMD $1200 build to fit your needs. 

Motherboard: GA-890FXA-UD5 $179.99
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD5 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard 


CPU: Phenom II 965 Deneb Quad Core 3,4 Ghz $159.99
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX 


_Video Card: Sapphire HD 6870 $249.99
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity _

The 6850 is below about as good a card, still in the top 12 cards in the overall ratings and $100 less. 

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

_Ram: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 1600 $79.99 
Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996782_

Crucial has good, stable 1333 RAM for half this price -- save $40

4GB kit (2GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-10600 upgrades for Giga-Byte GA-890FXA-UD5 Motherboard, CT1273327 from Crucial.com

This is a good case but there are similar ones out there for at least $50 less. Go to You tube and check out the case reviews to see which ones might fit your wants/needs. -- Save $50, or not, you will still be within your budget.

Case: Cooler Master HAF932 Full Tower ATX $139.98 
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case 


Power Supply: Corsair 850-TX $139.99 -- save $5 now
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W 

Don't skimp here -- get this PSU

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

DVD Rom Drive: LG Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners 


_CPU Cooler: Zalman 9700 $49.99
Newegg.com - ZALMAN 9500A-LED 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler_

With the 965 processor the stock cooler is more than sufficient -- save $50

Hard Drive: WD Caviar Black 750 GB $69.99

Save $5 -- this drive is less expensive now.

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD7502AAEX 750GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

We now have trimmed over $200 from a $1200 build and have come in well within your buget. Happy Building.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The motherboard above is out of stock this one is its replacement:

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

It adds $10 but we are still well within your budget.

The memory for the MB (same price as previously):

4GB kit (2GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-10600 upgrades for Giga-Byte GA-990FXA-UD5 Motherboard, CT2165059 from Crucial.com

Remember that unless you have a full version of Windows 7 you will need to buy an OEM version for the new build. I recommend the 64-bit Windows so you can add more memory in the future if you want (32-bit has a 4 GB limit).


Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Or, the $1000 Intel build for about $840.
Includes performance RAM and an aftermarket CPU cooler. :smile:


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

But would it need the cooler if he isn't going to be overclocking?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

In my experience, stock coolers work just fine for most builds. In fact, if you look at the warranty for most CPUs you will note that it's actually "voided" if you _don't _use the stock cooler.

This Limited Warranty shall be null and void if the AMD microprocessor which is the subject of this Limited Warranty is used with any heatsink/fan other than the one provided herewith.​
Make sure that your cable management is good and that there is sufficient airflow within the case and you should be just fine. Stock coolers work well even with moderate overclocks, though if you are a serious overclocker and want to push the limits of your CPU you definitely should invest in a good aftermarket cooler -- if you are going for a massive overclock you are voiding your warranty anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Super_Dork_42 said:


> But would it need the cooler if he isn't going to be overclocking?


No and that would deduct another $30 from the $840. Another plus for the friend.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had figured that and told him already. I was just making double sure.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

What would you suggest for a good but modestly priced monitor?
He's thinking of getting this list so far :
ASUS P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Intel Core i5-760 Lynnfield 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80605I5760
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Desktop Memory Model F3-8500CL7D-8GBRL
COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
SAMSUNG CD/DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model SH-222AB - OEM
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Full) System Builder DVD 1 Pack

So far it looks like it will cost him a little less than $850. I'm looking at it and don't see snything that sticks out as a bad choice, but maybe go for a little more expensive monitor and it would be great? What do you think?


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, I meant about $950.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could bump the RAM to a 2X2GB pair of 1600MHz for better performance and eliminate any concerns with 4Gb sticks.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

ASUS 24X DVD Burner
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

EVGA 01G-P3-1371-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1371-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-4GBXM
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-4GBXM

AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM
Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems

Antec One Hundred Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems

My recommendation = 794 shipped to my door.

I see no reason to nab a gtx560 as the 460 is just a little bit slower but about 40-50 dollars less.

I feel the 945 will be plenty for games as well while giving you the option to upgrade to the more powerful bulldozer CPU's when released


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, so he's been busy looking things up and so here's the revised list.

Motherboard - Newegg.com - MSI H67A-G43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel H67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard ($115)
Processor/CPU - Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K ($220)
CPU Fan - Newegg.com - Thermaltake Frio Overclocking-Ready Intel Core i7 (six-core ready) & i5 Compatible Five 8mm Heatpipes Dual 120mm Fans Intel & AMD Universal CPU Cooler CLP0564 ($50)
Video Card - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card ($190)
Ram - Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Desktop Memory Model F3-8500CL7D-8GBRL ($45)
Case - Newegg.com - Corsair Carbide Series 500R Black Steel structure with molded ABS plastic accent pieces ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ($130)
Power Supply - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply ($135)
DVD Rom Drive - Newegg.com - LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - CD / DVD Burners ($19)
Hard Drive - Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive ($90)
Monitor - Newegg.com - ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms Full HD Widescreen LCD Monitor w/ Speakers 300 cd/m2 20000 :1 (ASCR) ($180)
Operating System - Amazon.com: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Full) System Builder DVD 1 Pack: Software ($92)
Mouse: Newegg.com - ROCCAT Kova ROC-11-200 Black 5(+2) Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical 3200 dpi Gaming Mouse ($50)

Any problems you see?

Also, I have just been informed the new budget is $1500.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would rather see an Asus or Gigabyte Mobo but the rest looks good.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

His budget went down to $1200 so he has chosen some different parts. I will update later with the new list.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, so here's the current list.

Motherboard - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard ($120)
Processor/CPU - Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K ($220)
Heatsink/CPU Fan - Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7 ($26)
Video Card - EVGA 01G-P3-1370-TR GeForce GTX 460 Video Card - 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0, Dual DVI, Mini HDMI, SLI, DirectX 11, Fermi at TigerDirect.com ($155)
RAM - Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Desktop Memory Model F3-8500CL7D-8GBRL ($45)
Case - Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 RC-534-KKN2-GP Black Aluminum & Mesh bezel / SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ($55)
Power Supply - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply ($110)
DVD Rom Drive - Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners ($19)
Hard Drive - Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD7501AALS 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive ($70)
Monitor - BenQ G2222HDL 22 Class Widescreen LED Backlit HD Monitor - 1920 x 1080, 16:9, 5000000:1 Dynamic, 1000:1 Native, 5ms, DVI-D, VGA, Energy Star at TigerDirect.com ($120)
Operating System - http://amzn.to/mVeNrN ($100)
Mouse: Newegg.com - Mionix Naos 3200 Black 7 Buttons USB Wired LED-optical 3200 dpi Mouse ($55)
(OPTIONAL) Surge Protector: Amazon.com: Belkin Pivot-Plug Surge Protectors: Electronics ($27)

He has heard the stock heatsink that comes with that processor is crap and he is going to be eventually looking into overclocking, so that's why he's going for that cooler. Is that true about the stock heatsink/fan unit? Also, any suggestions on making it better within his new ($1200) budget?


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually now that I've been looking around he decided he might be able to get this card instead Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card But he's not sure.
I also shopped around for him and found the same parts, in general, cheaper. There were some that weren't available for cheaper but the cooler, CPU, and surge protector were cheaper other places.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I also shopped around for him and found the same parts, in general, cheaper.


Unless you are getting free or very low shipping, try to stick with one merchant, else the shipping charges will eat any savings.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

His new total is closer to $1148 if he goes for the better video card. Plus shipping of course. But most of those he can get with free or really cheap shipping. I will tell him not to get UPS to ship his stuff. For me, out of the last six things UPS shipped to me, only one of them arrived in good condition.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Is there any specific reason you went down to 1066 RAM? This 1600 RAM is only $6 more and is on the QVL for your motherboard:

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

So it looks like he already has a 1TB HDD laying around not being used, and in talking with his dad, he has changed his mind on a few things, so here is the newest list. The parts are going to be bought Monday, so if anything looks wrong, tell me quick.


Motherboard - Buy.com - MSI P67A-G43 (B3) Desktop Motherboard - Intel Socket H2 LGA-1155 ($119)
Processor/CPU - Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K ($220)
Heatsink/CPU Fan - Newegg.com - ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler ($30)
Video Card - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card ($190)
RAM - Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Desktop Memory Model F3-8500CL7D-8GBRL ($45)
Case - Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 RC-534-KKN2-GP Black Aluminum & Mesh bezel / SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ($55)
Power Supply - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply ($105)
DVD Rom Drive - Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners ($19)
Monitor - BenQ G2222HDL 22 Class Widescreen LED Backlit HD Monitor - 1920 x 1080, 16:9, 5000000:1 Dynamic, 1000:1 Native, 5ms, DVI-D, VGA, Energy Star at TigerDirect.com ($110)
Operating System - Amazon.com: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Full) System Builder DVD 1 Pack: Software ($100)
Mouse: Newegg.com - Mionix Naos 3200 Black 7 Buttons USB Wired LED-optical 3200 dpi Mouse ($55)
Surge Protector: Buy.com - Belkin BP112230-08 Pivot-Plug Surge Protector (12 Outlets) ($20)


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

MPR said:


> Is there any specific reason you went down to 1066 RAM? This 1600 RAM is only $6 more and is on the QVL for your motherboard:
> 
> Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


I told him and let him know what the difference is and he said he would go with that RAM now. Thanks!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You keep changing your motherboard. Note that the memory I linked previously may not work properly in the MSI motherboard you now have listed, it was for the Gigabyte motherboard you previously had listed. G.Skill has noted problems with their 1600 and above Mhz Ripjaws memory on some MSI boards: For MSI P67 series motherboard owners - GSKILL TECH FORUM 

Please select a processor, then a motherboard, then either look at the motherboard's QVL or go to a memory manufacturer's website and find compatible memory for said motherboard -- this will ensure that everything is compatible and will function properly.

If you are going with the MSI P67A-G43 (B3) motherboard and want 8 GB of non-overclocked RAM you will need to use a compatible 1333 RAM.

This 1333 RAM is on the QVL for the MSI motherboard you last linked and both MSI and G.Skill say is should work just fine:

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Update: I notice that the MSI board has a "memory compatibility" BIOS dated around the time of the G.Skill notice so they may have solved the issue. However, I'd still go with the 1333 RAM I linked above if I were building with the MSI P67A-G43 (B3) as 1600 requires an overclock with it.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, MPR. I'll tell him. He is going to be OCing eventually and that board has an "OC Genie" button on it, labeled on the board as TURBO, so he'll probably want that other RAM when he goes to OC, but he said he wouldn't right away.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

OKAY so he FINALLY made his final list.


Motherboard - Newegg.com - MSI P67A-GD53 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS ($140)
Processor/CPU - Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K ($220)
Heatsink/CPU Fan - Newegg.com - ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler ($33)
Video Card - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card ($190)
RAM - Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL ($47)
Case - Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 RC-534-KKN2-GP Black Aluminum & Mesh bezel / SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ($55)
Power Supply - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply ($105)
DVD Rom Drive - Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners ($19)
Monitor - BenQ G2222HDL 22 Class Widescreen LED Backlit HD Monitor - 1920 x 1080, 16:9, 5000000:1 Dynamic, 1000:1 Native, 5ms, DVI-D, VGA, Energy Star at TigerDirect.com ($110)
Operating System - Amazon.com: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Full) System Builder DVD 1 Pack: Software ($100)
Mouse: Newegg.com - Mionix Naos 3200 Black 7 Buttons USB Wired LED-optical 3200 dpi Mouse ($55)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would have preferred an Asus or Gigabyte Mobo for quality and support but all are compatible.


----------

